# Ecdy-bolin ??? (Ecdysterone)



## samat631 (Feb 27, 2004)

what the hell is this stuff? 

" Ecdysterone Highlights:

A Drastic Increase in Lean Body Mass 
Increased Endurance 
Stimulates Metabolism 
Improves Nerve Function and Enhances Erythropoiesis (the development of mature red blood cells (erythrocytes) 
Decreases Blood Sugar 
Reduces Adipose Tissue 
Improves Nearly Every Bodily Function Including Brain and Liver 
It's Safe and Effective for Men, Women, and Even Teenagers 
Prevents the Loss of Muscle Mass while Promoting Growth of Muscle Fibers 
Not to mention:
It does all this with absolutely no reported side effects, making it safe beyond reproach.

No Negative Side Effects 
No Virilization 
No Conversion Into Estrogenic Compounds 
No Liver Toxicity 
No High Blood Pressure 
No Testicular Shrinkage 
No effects on the hormonal system in mammals including humans 
Incredibly Low Toxicity Levels (Over 4,000 times that which a person should consume) 
 Complete List:

Increases protein synthesis 
Improves nearly every bodily function 
Stimulates protein synthesis in nervous tissue and increases nerve function 
Increases growth anabolicly in vertebrates including humans 
Increases total protein and glycogen content in muscles 
Increases myofibrilar proteins more efficiently than the anabolic steroids Methandrostenolone, the most potent steroid, Dianabol 
Suppresses hypoglycemia while powerfully stabilizing blood sugar levels 
Perfect glycemic regulator leading to constant energy and feeling of well-being 
Stimulates incorporation of glycogen into proteinaceous tissue such as liver and muscle 
Prevents high blood sugar levels and high insulin levels thereby halting fat production 
Pushes nutrients into muscle and organ tissue yielding better muscle growth and repair 
Possesses potent cholesterol-lowering effect 
Stimulates the phospholipids that are linked to enormous health benefits when stimulated 
Lowers cholesterol having a potent hepatoprotective action 
Cell membrane stabilizing properties 
Anti-arrhythmia stabilizing properties 
Restorative action on atherosclerosis 
Analgestic properties and a potent antioxidative effect 
Powerful anti-inflammatory properties 
Works against high cortisol levels as an anti-catabolic agent by reducing/eliminating stressors such as inflammation, preventing cortisol from being released 
Positive effect on the skin improving: keratinization, differentiation and acne 
Vastly increases athletic performance by increasing work capacity, body-weight, lung capacity, and VO2 max while also increasing exhalation of CO2. 
Increases lean muscle tissue and reduces adipose content 
Reduces fatigue and apathy, yet increases speed and strength 
Promotes a positive nitrogen balance and maintains a greater rate of protein synthesis  "




if u wanna check out the website go here:
http://www.trulyhuge.com/ecdy-bolin.htm


----------



## camarosuper6 (Feb 27, 2004)

Heres another link about why Ecdy is all hype:

http://www.ast-ss.com/dev/qa_search/full_text.asp?ID=66


----------



## criticalmass_12 (Feb 27, 2004)

AST tellen us how it BE, hahhaha 

ive used their stuff since I was hmmm YOUNG..always worked..
I guess i can trust them lol

D EXTREMEM BABY..speaking of that.....Ill pop 2 pills right now for you Camaro 

ROFL


----------



## camarosuper6 (Feb 27, 2004)

HAHA... fo sho

Dym Extreme is THE BEST fat burner I have ever used, with VPX Clenubrx a close second. Their website has been the backbone of my training the past year or so, in which I have made the best gains of my life.  I dont really like the way the say MAX-OT is the only way to REALLY train, but I have to say, its probably the most effective way Ive ever trained, of all the programs.

Right now I'm doing a 6 week cycle of HST, and we'll see how it goes. If I am impressed with it, I may do another 6 weeks, but if I dont like the results, I am going back to MAX-0T for GOOD.  Dont get me wrong, I LOVE to experiment with different training protocols, but after trying about 6 different ones the past year, it becomes harder and harder to gauge progress.  This will be the last one I will try , at least until the summer is over. 

Keep poppin those Dymeeeeetadrinees baby!

Super Six


----------

